# Nighttime Drama



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Max is an older dog now and should be able to make it through the night without a potty break. I however am an older man and cannot make it through the night without a potty break! Whenever I get up Max and my other dog take this as a cue that they should go out too. I would prefer to not deal with this and will tell them to stay when I get up.

This works most of the time but once in a while Max will still get up or some times he will get up even if I do not. On these occasions I tell him to go back to bed. This works nine times out of ten but on the tenth time I wake up to an accident on the floor.

Max is not crate trained now but the breeder says he was when we got him and he was crated the first few weeks with us. On at least one occasion when I let him out of the crate in the morning he and the bedding in his crate was wet from an accident so being crated did not stop him.

I am not sure how to avoid this other than letting him out when he needs to go. He will usually let me know when he needs to go out. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would go ahead and let Max outside when you get up. I try to sneak out of bed to the bathroom, but my 6month old puppy is ever alert. I usually let him out too, as my punishment for disturbing him and also as accident insurance. I wouldn't crate my older dog unless he's always incontinent at night.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Make sure you have reinforces his recall so he comes back in fast, but go ahead and let him out, much better than letting him lose his housebreaking.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How old is Max? Is he very old? I would be concerned, depending on when his last potty break for the evening is. I would recommend you making sure with a vet that he doesn't have any bladder issues. And withhold water from about 7 pm. What time do you and Max go to bed and get up in the morning? I just have a feeling that he ought to be able to go through the night. Maybe something medical is going on.

Other than that...if that all is checked out and fine, I agree that you will just need to let him out when he tells you. It's awful, I know. Every once in a while one of my dogs will need to go out at some ungodly hour...not usually, but once in a blue moon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Catherine,

Recall is good as long as there are no rabbits in the yard. Then I am out chasing the dogs in my boxers.

Poodlebeguiled,

He is three and has always been like this. Bedtime is 10pm when I turn in and he never sleeps past 6am. So out he goes. At least he tells me!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hmmmm...he's not so old as to be some old age thing. Are you sure he doesn't have a bladder infection? My little toy Poodles, 19 months old, go to bed (their choice) at around 8:30 or 9...sometimes even a little earlier. They go right into their crates. Last night I couldn't find Matisse at around 7:45. I finally looked inside his crate and there he was. (When I call him, he doesn't come out of his crate _usually_ so I couldn't find him. I think he thinks I'm ridiculous to call him at a time like that. It's like..._duh, I'm right here doncha know?_ LOL) I made him stay up a little longer but he wanted to go to bed. So at around 8:15 I took them out to potty and when I opened the door to come back in, they both made a bee line for their crates all on their own. And they get up anywhere between 6 and sometimes as late as 7:30. They never go to the bathroom in their crates or ex pen. They have access to water all the time. I use to withhold it later at night but don't anymore. 

However, the other night my daughter went out to some shindig around here which I didn't go to.... and came here to spend the night. She got in around 2 or 3. The Poodles barked of course when she came in and they continued whining so she let them out of their crates and out to pee and she said they definitely wanted to go. So, I guess when they wake up, it's a different story than if they sleep undisturbed as far as feeling the need to go.

Anyhow, it could be some kind of irritation, not necessarily an infection or something anatomical. Maybe he has an extra small bladder. Or maybe nothing like that at all. I hope it won't be too much of a bother for you.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am up multiple times a night, mostly due to insominia. But once I am up, my brain starts in on "I have to pee", "can't go back to sleep till I go pee". Now I don't have to REALLY go, but since I'm up, I feel the need. I think my Emilio is the same way. Usually around 2 or 3 am he needs to go out. Now with my racing brain, if I don't take him, I lie there thinking, "I bet he has to pee, poor guy" and I can't sleep till I take him out. 

Misha on the other hand will stay under the covers and not move. then at 7:30 sharp every morning she stands on my chest and slaps me, saying, "I need to go now". lol


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

N2Mischief said:


> I am up multiple times a night, mostly due to insominia. But once I am up, my brain starts in on "I have to pee", "can't go back to sleep till I go pee". Now I don't have to REALLY go, but since I'm up, I feel the need. I think my Emilio is the same way. Usually around 2 or 3 am he needs to go out. Now with my racing brain, if I don't take him, I lie there thinking, "I bet he has to pee, poor guy" and I can't sleep till I take him out.
> 
> Misha on the other hand will stay under the covers and not move. then at 7:30 sharp every morning she stands on my chest and slaps me, saying, "I need to go now". lol


Oh my gosh, I'm the same!!! Unfortunately I get up several times through the night, but only ever took Fletcher out to pee a few times that first week or so.

He's now almost 8 months old, and is still crated at night, but he doesn't make a peep when I get up. Thank heaven!!

My husband also gets up at random times in the night, so Fletcher must be used to the weirdness!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> *Oh my gosh, I'm the same!!!* Unfortunately I get up several times through the night, but only ever took Fletcher out to pee a few times that first week or so.
> 
> He's now almost 8 months old, and is still crated at night, but he doesn't make a peep when I get up. Thank heaven!!
> 
> My husband also gets up at random times in the night, so Fletcher must be used to the weirdness!


Me too, ugghh! Last night I woke up at 4:00 and got up with everyone else still sleeping soundly. I had to roll Lily over to get my spot back in bed. Once I settled back down all I could take in was that BF and Peeves were snoring in tandem, still awake at 6:00. I fell back to sleep for a little over an hour, but then had to get up to let the birds out for the day and put together lunch for BF.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Me too, ugghh! Last night I woke up at 4:00 and got up with everyone else still sleeping soundly. I had to roll Lily over to get my spot back in bed. Once I settled back down all I could take in was that BF and Peeves were snoring in tandem, still awake at 6:00. I fell back to sleep for a little over an hour, but then had to get up to let the birds out for the day and put together lunch for BF.



I hate that... When you are awake and The Other person in bed is snoring. It is so IRRITATING! Then, they wake up all chipper and I'm all like "I Can't EVEN!"


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

hopetocurl said:


> I hate that... When you are awake and The Other person in bed is snoring. It is so IRRITATING! Then, they wake up all chipper and I'm all like "I Can't EVEN!"


I shouldn't complain too much since I think I am usually the sleeping snoring person, but it was really odd that both the "boys" were snoring and the girls were awake.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Max actually had a very good Christmas break! After not getting up with me at 2, going out at 6 he slept until 7:30 this morning.


----------

